# In search of Tundra 300



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Anyone have a SkiDoo Tundra 300 snowmobile they want to get rid of?
I am looking for one from 2007-2009.
It will be yellow and black with a single cylinder engine.
Back in the day quite a few cat hunters used these.
Any condition considered.
Thanks!
Shane


----------

